# ICE- Incase of Emergency Campaign



## Crusader74 (May 26, 2008)

This is catching on here in Ireland so I see no reason why it shouldn't State side unless some thing like this is implemented already. 







> We all carry our mobile phones with names & numbers stored in its
> memory. If we were to be involved in an accident or were taken ill,
> the people attending us would have our mobile phone but wouldn't know
> who to call. Yes, there are hundreds of numbers stored but which one
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (May 26, 2008)

ICE has been around a while, but a reminder is always good for those that aren't aware!


----------



## 0699 (May 27, 2008)

Not knocking the idea, but if I was scrolling through someone's phone to find emergency POCs, I'd be looking for "Mom".  That's what's in mine. :)


----------



## Sigi (May 27, 2008)

0699 said:


> I'd be looking for "Mom".  That's what's in mine. :)



Me too.  And if I am having an emergency put down my phone and get to work on making me better.  :)


----------



## ROS (May 27, 2008)

ICE1 and ICE2- my better half and Mom- are the first two numbers I program into my phones.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 27, 2008)

My better half is programmed in with the #1 in front of his name.  Puts him at the top of the list.  He's also ICE1 and my brother is ICE2 (cuz he's local and mom's not).

LL


----------



## WillBrink (May 27, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> This is catching on here in Ireland so I see no reason why it shouldn't State side unless some thing like this is implemented already.



Good idea. I will store an ICE1 and ICE2 in my phone.


----------



## 0699 (May 27, 2008)

Sigi said:


> Me too.  And if I am having an emergency put down my phone and *get to work on making me better*.  :)



Even better.


----------



## Skred (May 28, 2008)

Some phones allow you to designate the ICE# and highlight it in RED.  My cell service is with Verizon FWIW.  It's something to check when you are buying a phone.

A quick way to put a high use number at the top of the list is to make the first character a "space", e.g. " Skred" instead of  "Skred".

I also put ICE in my phone because people look for it in an emergency.

Skred


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 28, 2008)

I have Pardus as my ICE 1.  If I croak, he will be the first to be woken up in the middle of the night, aaahhhahaha. That is what he gets for sending me gay text messages.


----------



## medic1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey, at the moment I am a paramedic working the streets, I look for ICE on my patients phone's, it is the standard listing. At times I can get relevant information from these numbers in cases where I can't get a response from the casualty!!

Medic1


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 10, 2008)

I save family #'s as AAA Dad or AAA Mom - Family so that no scrolling is needed. It's the first number on the list. 

This can also be accomplished with just the number 911 as most phones save numbers at the top of the list. No scrolling necessary. Add a few AA's to make it 1st.

ICE would be about 56 clicks down on my phone list or 5 clicks on the search menu.

:2c:


----------

